# Crushed by Chubz... 2.0



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Well it happened. Chubz hit me, HARD. So hard in fact, I wont be doing any demolition for some time. My equipment was vaporized and the mechanics killed. The devastation is complete. While safe in my bunker the entire area top side was turned into a wasteland for miles in every direction.










I am humbled and quite frankly speechless. Thank you Mitch!


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Chubz is a very busy man!!!


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Another fine hit by Chubz.


----------



## Jonjonmacky (Oct 30, 2007)

wow those are some killer sticks..


----------



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

Nothing against any of the other ill bombers on here but Chubz is the current champ.


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Chubz is on a roll


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

Chubz can make it hurt!!Nice


----------



## chip1922 (Jan 13, 2008)

He's not messing around anymore!


----------



## CPJim-cl (Jan 17, 2008)

good luck recuperating from that one!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

great hit


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

chip19 said:


> He's not messing around anymore!


He never was. Chubz is bringing it!


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

patefengreen said:


> He never was. Chubz is bringing it!


At least someone in texas is! :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## texasmatt (Feb 25, 2008)

the coffee mug is a nice touch. I'm really enjoying seeing some of the things that people are including along with the cigars. There was some fudge earlier going somewhere, and I think I saw some wine and/or port going somewhere a week or so ago.


----------



## Sea Jay (Jan 28, 2008)

texasmatt said:


> the coffee mug is a nice touch. I'm really enjoying seeing some of the things that people are including along with the cigars. There was some fudge earlier going somewhere, and I almost I saw some wine and/or port going somewhere a week or so ago.


Me too! It's great!

Excellent smokes!


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

nice hit............


----------



## doblemaduro (Jun 24, 2007)

Absolutely awesome!


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

Wow. Retaliation has been pretty devastating...


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

Impressive...very nice work sir.


----------



## htown (Jan 31, 2008)

I bow to the Chubz!!!


----------



## cooljcadetman (Jan 8, 2008)

what an amazing hit! and multiple top dollar smokes as well! congrats!


----------



## Lighthouse (Sep 5, 2007)

Atta Boy Chubz!!!! 
Nice job!


----------



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

excellent hit chubz
well i guess texas still has some staying power


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

dravensghost said:


> excellent hit chubz
> well i guess Texas still has some staying power


I had a comment about a certain blue pill but I better keep my mouth shut... For now.


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

DOZER said:


> I had a comment about a certain blue pill but I better keep my mouth shut... For now.


Now THAT'S some funny shit. Go Mike. Nice whack Chubz. And I stole chubz's idea and enclosed some mints in the 4 packages sent out today.


----------



## zion698 (Jul 13, 2007)

Another Chubz victim ... the list is getting longer by the day.


----------



## Habana-cl (Nov 7, 2007)

Very nice, that Kinky Friedman looks tasty. Flint


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

howland1998 said:


> Now THAT'S some funny shit. Go Mike. Nice whack Chubz. And I stole chubz's idea and enclosed some mints in the 4 packages sent out today.


Have all the packages hit yet Gerry? When are we gonna see some more pix? :roflmao:


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Chubz is on a mission


----------



## Darren's Godiva (Jul 16, 2007)

Great hit. What is the cigar that has the 4 colors?


----------



## hiway_86 (Jan 9, 2008)

Nice hit Chubz!!!


----------



## chubzerous (Jun 9, 2007)

Darren's Godiva said:


> Great hit. What is the cigar that has the 4 colors?


That is a Indian Tabac Split Decision Quad.


----------



## Chubno (Dec 11, 2006)

DUDE ..... Great smokes and motorcycle stuff. How will you be able to pick yourself up off the floor.


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

DOZER said:


> Have all the packages hit yet Gerry? When are we gonna see some more pix? :roflmao:


Only got 4 altogether. Sounds like you launched a DUD attack. But I'll wait a few more days before i post.


----------



## chubzerous (Jun 9, 2007)

Gerry, did you get mine?


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Don't mess with Chubz!


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

howland1998 said:


> Only got 4 altogether. Sounds like you launched a DUD attack. But I'll wait a few more days before i post.


Hmmm...


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

nice hit chubz


----------

